# Advertisements



## Chucketn (Jul 14, 2012)

Thought this site wasn't going to have ads? I see 3 shown when "new Posts" doesn't have any new posts to show. Now MSC link shows up when there are new posts.

Chuck


----------



## joe_m (Jul 14, 2012)

This forum has way less ads than the other ones I read. When I go to "new posts" I only see one - way at the bottom, and it's got to be based on my browser history since it's not even remotely metalworking/tool related. Most, if not all, of the other pages that I've visited on this site have no ads at all. As long as they're not shrinking the right/left columns to jam them in or inserting ads into individual posts then I say go for it - anything that helps the site owner pay for the bandwidth is a good thing. 

I just checked out the forum in another browser where I wasn't logged in - looked the same there too. There is a woodworking forum I used to go to that showed ads in the right/left margins when you were logged in, but if you weren't or were just a random visitor then you got ads left/right, top/bottom and inside each post. Now THAT is annoying.


----------



## HMF (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Advertisements- No- Acknowledgements- Yes!*



chucketn said:


> Thought this site wasn't going to have ads? I see 3 shown when "new Posts" doesn't have any new posts to show. Now MSC link shows up when there are new posts.
> 
> Chuck




Chuck,

Glad you noticed. N*O- WE ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE ADVERTISEMENTS, BUT YES, YOU DO SEE ADS.

*
Let me explain.

In order to acknowledge those of you who have  posted exceptional threads on your work, rehabs, or projects, Tony decided to give a rotating banner ad to each person to be acknowledged. Actually, the idea came from Frank Ford, who suggested that you guys who take the time and effort to post projects would like to be acknowledged. Therefore, I installed a rotating banner ad system in order to accomplish this. However, it is rather complex to set up, and I need to learn how to do it, never having used an ad system on this site before. The ads you see are practice efforts on my part. When I get it right, I will delete the practice ads and replace them with banner acknowledgements for the members on here.


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## HMF (Jul 14, 2012)

joe_m said:


> This forum has way less ads than the other ones I read. When I go to "new posts" I only see one - way at the bottom, and it's got to be based on my browser history since it's not even remotely metalworking/tool related. Most, if not all, of the other pages that I've visited on this site have no ads at all. As long as they're not shrinking the right/left columns to jam them in or inserting ads into individual posts then I say go for it - anything that helps the site owner pay for the bandwidth is a good thing.
> 
> I just checked out the forum in another browser where I wasn't logged in - looked the same there too. There is a woodworking forum I used to go to that showed ads in the right/left margins when you were logged in, but if you weren't or were just a random visitor then you got ads left/right, top/bottom and inside each post. Now THAT is annoying.



Joe,

I agree that ads are annoying, but what about banners acknowledging those of you who write good articles and posts for the site? That was our intention, here. Rotating banners will let us have several of you acknowledged at once. We can decide to keep them in only one or two areas like the header or footer. Right now, the one I am experimenting with is only in the footer.

:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## joe_m (Jul 14, 2012)

Actually what I was trying to say was that multiple ads left/right/top/bottom/inbetween is annoying. I don't mind one or two ads at the bottom of the page - web hosting isn't free and that helps pay for it.
As for banner acks - that's entirely different and of course I don't think anyone would have a problem with that. 

Joe


----------



## HMF (Jul 14, 2012)

joe_m said:


> I don't mind one or two ads at the bottom of the page - web hosting isn't free and that helps pay for it.



Just returned from my antique clock apprenticeship (which I have on Saturdays), and saw Joe's response. We're never gonna have ads here as long as I own this site. 
The web hosting we are using now isn't cheap, but I am very pleased with the reliability and service, and I assume you guys are as well. Especially after the nonsense we went through with other webhosts. I am delighted to pay it out of my own pocket to keep this site running, and let Tony and the mods run this place. :thumbzup: Truthfully, the banner ad programs like Google Adsense give you pennies in return, and annoy the members- they don't help pay for anything. I'd rather pay it myself and not annoy you guys with ads. The ads that pay real money are like the ones on PM and HSM and well... I don't want the advertisers telling us what our opinions are, dominating the forums with "colorful" representatives like "Harvey Horrible Freight" or "Mother McMaster" (you all know who I am talking about). That's BS.  

As soon as I figure out how the rotating banner ad system works (it's a PITA), I am gonna focus on making banners to put your names on- those of you who publish useful posts- and they will appear someplace on the site that Tony tells me. 
 I didn't know if anyone would notice the test ads, but Chuck is and has been one of our most observant members, and sure enough, he noticed and called me on it.  :whiteflag:


NO ADS. ONLY ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS FOR YOU GUYS.
Going back down the basement now to finish up the Gantry crane to move the Van Norman Mill. Have a great day on here guys.

:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## HMF (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been busy in the shop working on the gantry and VN Mill, so haven't had a chance to get the acks in place yet.
With the heat wave coming here, I should be able to get it done shortly.

Tony, 

Let me have some candidates as soon as you can.


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 16, 2012)

Will do, Nelson. Also thinking about the best place to have them. Noticeable, but not intrusive.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 16, 2012)

Nelson with all the avtive members here you shouldn't have to pay for it not all anyhoo. Lets us know when its coming up and I'll kick in.

Paul


----------



## davidh (Jul 16, 2012)

i too would kick in a bit. . . .   this is a nice clean place to visit. . .


----------



## TomS (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd also like to chime in and comment on the number of ads showing up on my screen.  I've got three at the top of the screen and two at the bottom.  Sometimes I have more.  What's really annoying is not all are machining related.  I'll be glad when they go away.

BTW - acknowledging those that contribute useful posts/info for the group is a great idea.

Tom S


----------



## Sandia (Jun 8, 2015)

I have the same, 3 at the top and 1 to 2 at the bottom. Takes up most of the screen on my laptop.


----------

